# Ghế Massage Toàn Thân Loại Nào Tốt Nhất Hiện Nay?



## hong nhung (5/9/18)

Sử dụng ghế massage toàn thân thường xuyên đã được chứng minh là mang lại nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe và tinh thần. Đây còn là sản phẩm dễ sử dụng, có độ linh hoạt cao,  gần như tất cả mọi người đều có thể sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, cũng còn không ít người còn hoài nghi về những lợi ích mà chiếc ghế mang lại đối với việc cải thiện sức khỏe.

Thêm đó, với sự la liệt của các mẫu mã ghế massage toàn thân hiện đang có trên thị trường, không ít người dùng cảm thấy băn khoăn và bối rối khi quyết định mua thiết bị về dùng. Bài viết này sẽ cùng phân tích rõ hơn về một số khúc mắc về ghế massage toàn thân cũng như đưa ra những gợi ý để bạn không phải hối tiếc khi quyết định mua sản phẩm về dùng.

Qua việc lựa chọn những sản phẩm phổ biến từ các thương hiệu ghế massage hàng đầu trên thị trường và so sánh, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn biết được ghế massage toàn thân loại nào tốt và phù hợp với nhu cầu, ngân sách của mình.




​*Các chức năng mát xa của ghế massage toàn thân*
Ghế massage toàn thân được thiết kế để mô phỏng cánh tay thật của con người khi mát xa. Máy tác động lên cơ thể như những cánh tay xoa bóp, gõ và mát xa lên xuống, trái phải. Từ đó, những vùng cơ bắp bị căng cứng có thể được xoa dịu và thư giãn.

Cùng với đó, thông qua các chế độ nghiêng ngả của ghế, các đốt sống, dây chằng cũng được kích thích và thư giãn. Tuy vậy, với những loại ghế massage toàn thân giá rẻ thì những chức năng này cũng sẽ có phần hạn chế.

Ở những dòng ghế massage toàn thân cao cấp, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm nhiều chương trình massage đặc biệt hơn, có phần chuyên nghiệp và giống thật hơn. Những chương trình massage này chăm sóc cả cơ thể, giúp bạn thư giản sau thời gian làm việc vất vả. Ví dụ, thay vì dùng con lăn 2D thì máy sẽ dùng con lăn 3D có thể tác động đến cơ thể theo 3 chiều: rộng, dài và sâu. Máy sẽ được trang bị hệ thống cảm biến quang học, giúp tự động phát hiện và định vị chính xác những điểm huyệt, từ đó các động tác massage trị liệu trở nên hiệu quả và giảm đau rõ rệt.

Những chương trình cho vùng đặc biệt như con lăn và túi khí xoa bóp vùng chân. Sưởi ấm vùng xương chậu giúp thư giản, giảm sung tấy, và tăng cường tuần hoàn máu. Ngoài ra, máy còn có thể có chế độ rung ở vùng đùi, mông, giúp giảm bớt mỡ thừa. Hay, máy có thể tự động thiết lập các chương trình mát xa yêu thích để bạn không cần thiết lập cho lần sau.

*Các tác dụng của massage toàn thân*
Nhiều người có lẽ còn hoài nghi về các tác dụng của ghế mát xa toàn thân. Tuy nhiên, những ai đã từng trải nghiệm thì đây thực sự là một cách trị liệu tương đối đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả.

Nhất là những ai hay làm việc nặng nhọc, thường xuyên căng thẳng đầu óc và nhức mỏi lưng, vai. Điển hình là dân văn phòng những người hay phải ngồi nhiều, và ít có thời gian vận động cơ thể. Chỉ cần sau giờ làm việc, bạn được ngồi lên ghế, ngả người một lúc để nằm thư giãn, các cơ sẽ được xoa bóp, co giãn, thả lỏng, máu sẽ được kích thích để tuần hoàn lên não.

_

_
_Ghế massage toàn thận giúp bạn thư giãn sau ngày dài làm việc mệt mỏi_​
Trong quá trình massage, tinh thần được thư giãn, cơ thể tiết mồ hôi, đồng thời giải phóng các độc tố. Nhờ vậy, bạn còn có làn da sáng và mịn màng. Với những chiếc ghế được tích hợp công nghệ sưởi ấm vùng lưng.

Ngoài ra, ghế massage toàn thân còn có tác dụng đốt bớt mỡ thừa, cũng như giảm vôi hóa cột sống. Tóm lại, những chức năng của một chiếc ghế mát xa sẽ có thể góp sức rất nhiều trong việc cải thiện và điều trị các bệnh lý về xương khớp, đau lưng, đau thần kinh tọa, ổn định huyết áp, và giảm thiểu căng thẳng, stress.

*Ghế massage toàn thân giá bao nhiêu?*
Ghế massage toàn thân có giá tiền không rẻ. Bởi những mẫu rẻ nhất trên thị trường thì giá cũng ít nhất cũng khoảng tầm 20 triệu rồi. Phân khúc tầm trung có những mẫu ghế massage có giá vài chục triệu đồng, và phân khúc còn lại – dòng cao cấp có giá hơn 100 triệu đồng. Ghế massage toàn thân loại nào tốt dĩ nhiên không chỉ phụ thuộc vào tính năng mà phải xét theo từng mức giá, ngân sách của bạn.

Nhìn vào những mức giá này thì sẽ có nhiều người cho rằng đây là một thiết bị quá đắt đỏ. Tuy nhiên, nếu so với những giá trị nó mang lại thì mới thấy đây là một khoản đầu tư xứng đáng. Bởi, sức khỏe con người luôn luôn quan trọng, và không có sức khỏe thì chúng ta chẳng làm được gì cả.

Vậy những chiếc ghế massage giá hơn 20 triệu với giá khoảng vài chục triệu đồng trở lên thì có gì khác nhau? Đa số những mẫu ghế massage tầm 20 – 30 triệu, có chức năng đơn giản. Những dòng này chỉ thực hiện được những động tác mát xa cơ bản tại vùng lưng, và dùng con lăn 2D. Các thao tác đấm bóp, xoa và mát xa thiếu cảm giác thật như khi người làm. Vì vậy, những chức năng của nó còn hạn chế.

Còn đối với dòng hơn 30 triệu, các chương trình massage sẽ được tối ưu hóa cho từng vùng, và toàn bộ cơ thể được massage thư giãn toàn diện. Thông minh hơn, máy có khả năng sưởi ấm, và xác định được điểm huyệt. Từ đó, quá trình massage được đi đúng trọng tâm hơn, tạo hiệu quả thực sự.

*Ghế massage toàn thân loại nào tốt?*
Trên thị trường có la liệt những mẫu ghế massage toàn thân ở nhiều mức giá khác nhau. Mỗi sản phẩm có một kiểu dáng và những ưu thế nhất định ở một vài các tính năng nhất định nào đó. Nhưng thông thường, những mẫu ghế massage có chất lượng tốt và giá thành cao thì bao giờ cũng toát lên vẻ đẳng cấp ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Từ kiểu dáng sang trọng của thiết kế đi kèm cùng chất liệu da xịn cho đến những tính năng được tích hợp cho máy.

Và khi nói đến lịch sử ra đời của ghế massage người ta không thể không nhắc đến Nhật Bản, nơi đã sản sinh ra thiết bị trị liệu kỳ diệu này. Cũng như là nơi có rất nhiều thương hiệu ghế massage nổi tiếng, chất lượng, được nhiều nước trên thế giới tin tưởng và lựa chọn. Hai cái tên lớn nhất và được tin dùng nhiều nhất chính là Maxcare và Inada. Nhìn chung, chất lượng hoạt động của các mẫu ghế massage của hai thương hiệu này cũng khá ổn và có độ tương xứng so với giá thành bỏ ra. Bên cạnh đó, chế độ hậu mãi cũng rất tốt.

Ngoài ra, ở thị trường Việt Nam, các mẫu ghế massage Kingsport, Maxcare cũng được rất nhiều người sử dụng. Kingsport thì cũng là thương hiệu rất nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm máy chạy bộ điện chất lượng. Ở phân khúc các sản phẩm ghế massage phổ thông, dưới đây là những sản phẩm bán chạy nhất của các hãng ghế massage tại thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay.

*Ghế Massage Kingsport H159*
Không đơn giản chỉ là tạo động tác massage ở vùng lưng thông thường, Kingsport H159 được tích hợp đến 5 kiểu massage ưu việt gồm: Rolling (lăn), Kneading (nhào), Pressing (ấn), Tapping (gõ) và Massaging (xoa bóp) ở những điểm như đầu, vai, lưng, hông, eo, mông. Nhờ vậy, những vùng cơ căng cứng nhanh chóng được xoa dịu, và toàn thân bạn sẽ được thư giãn và thả lỏng. Cùng với đó, máy còn kết hợp chế độ massage không trọng lực giúp giảm mệt mỏi hiệu quả.

Tiếp đó, máy còn có 4 con lăn massage, giúp tạo cảm giác dễ chịu, nhất là ở những phần cơ thể bị nhức mỏi. Trong khi đó, hệ thống túi khí ở đặt ở phần và bàn chân giúp đẩy lưu thông máu, tăng cường tuần hoàn máu lên khắp cơ thể. Ngoài ra, ghế được thiết kế hình chữ S chính là nhằm mục đích giúp tạo sự thoải mái cho người dùng khi ngồi hoặc nằm.

_

_
_Ghế massage toàn thân Kingsport H159_
​Chỗ để chân cũng có thể tùy chỉnh độ mở rộng, nhờ vậy, người dùng sẽ không có cảm giác bị gò bó hoặc vướng víu. Cuối cùng, khi mua ghế massage Kingsport H159 bạn sẽ được hưởng chế độ bảo hành 2 năm cho phần máy, 6 tháng phần da bọc ghế và được bảo Trì trọn đời, cùng đầy đủ linh kiện thay thế.

*Ghế Massage Mini Thông Minh Maxcare Max682*
Maxcare Max682 được thiết kế với con lăn dài 88 cm, có thể linh hoạt massage từ vai tới đùi. Tiếp đó, ghế có 4 túi khí thiết kế 2 bên ghế, khi hoạt động, các túi khí sẽ chuyển động phồng bóp, giúp hông được lắc lư đung đưa.

Nhờ động tác này mà các cơ ở vùng eo hông được được giảm stress, đồng thời giúp giảm mỡ, cải thiện vóc dáng. Với Maxcare Max 682, máy được thiết kế để mô phỏng các động tác massage của con người. Vì vậy, bạn sẽ có cảm giác thoải mái, và thật hơn khi được Maxcare Max682 xoa bóp, đấm, hay dùng động tác xoa bóp và đấm bóp kết hợp.

Bạn chỉ cần ấn nút là tận hưởng được 4 trải nghiệm massage hoàn hảo với 3 chế độ tự động và một chế độ massage nhanh. Ngoài ra, Maxcare Max 682 cũng chú ý nhiều đến phần thiết kế ngoài, nhằm đem lại sự thoải mái cao nhất cho người sử dụng.

Cụ thể, tấm đệm mông mở rộng dễ dàng đưa vào hoặc bỏ ra giúp bạn chủ động điều chỉnh lực massage phù hợp ở phần mông. Cuối cùng, khi mua Maxcare Max682 bạn sẽ được hưởng chế độ bảo hành 1 năm.

_

_
_Ghế massage mini thông minh Maxcare Max682_
​Nhược điểm của dòng sản phẩm này là ghế không có chế độ massage chân. Chính vì vậy mà nó trở thành một nhược điểm so với các dòng sản phẩm cùng phân khúc khác.

*Ghế massage Toàn Thân Maxcare Max 616 Plus*
Max616plus là một model mới ra mắt vào 2018 của Maxcare. Ghế massage này có tích hợp nhiều chức năng thông minh hơn và hữu ích hơn. Cụ thể, 4 Chương trình massage tự động và nhiều chương trình tự chọn. Chương trình tự động là gì?

Là ghế sẽ massage mặc định trong vòng 15 phút với 4 động tác khác nhau: massage sâu sẽ tập trung phần lưng, hông, thắt lưng và vai. Động tác 2 sẽ giúp massage kéo giãn toàn bộ cơ lưng, tay, gân khoeo và toàn bộ cơ thể. Động tác 3 sẽ nhẹ nhàng hơn, để giúp giải phóng toàn bộ cơ thể. Động tác 4 kết hợp kiểu massage xoa bóp và đấm bóp toàn bộ cơ thể, bắt đầu từ đầu tới thắt lưng.

Đặc biệt hơn, Maxcare Max616plus còn cho bạn trải nghiệm chế độ sưởi ấm toàn diện phần thắt lưng. Đồng thời với sưởi ấm, phần mông cũng sẽ tạo chế độ rung. Cái này sẽ giúp phần thắt lưng và mông được giúp tăng cường lưu thông tuần hoàn máu, nhờ vậy, sự mệt mỏi và đau nhức phần thắt lưng sẽ được xoa dịu và thư giãn tuyệt đối.

_

_
_Ghế massage toàn thân Maxcare Max – 616 plus_
​*Ghế Massage Tokuyo Esofa TC-277*
Một điều dễ thấy rằng Ghế Massage Tokuyo Esofa TC-277 được thiết kế vô cùng trẻ trung và hiện đại, và trông nó chẳng khác gì một cái ghế sofa chỉ để ngồi thông thường. Vậy nên, riêng cái thiết kế bên ngoài của nó cũng rất đáng được quan tâm và ưu ái rồi. Vậy các chức năng của nó thì sao? Mẫu Esofa TC-227 có con lăn dài, nó có khả năng xoa bóp, massage từ vùng đầu đến vùng đầu gối.  Từ đó, mang đến những cảm giác massage thư giãn tuyệt vời.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng có thể trải nghiệm những chương trình massage mông chuyên nghiệp, tùy chọn bằng túi khí 2 bên hông hoặc 1 bên hông. Một đặc điểm nổi bật của Tc-277 chính là con lăn 3D Công có thể massage nhịp nhàng chạy dọc theo phần cột sống. Động tác này giúp da, bấm huyệt và xoa bóp một cách điêu luyện.

_

_
_Ghế massage Tokuyo Esofa TC-277_​
*Ghế Massage Toàn Thân Inada Cirrus HCP-708*
Inada Cirrus HCP-708 là sản phẩm thuộc quyền phân phối của Maxcare, một thương hiệu thiết bị chăm sóc sức khỏe Nhật Bản số 1 tại Việt Nam. Inada Cirrus HCP-708 được thiết kế với góc ngả 115o – 165 độ, có thể cho phép bạn có tựa lưng một cách thoải mái để vừa ngủ vừa được mát xa thư giãn cơ thể.

Về các tính năng massage của máy, Inada Cirrus HCP-708 có thể tác động vào 4 điểm massage, đấm bóp trên biên độ rộng 69 cm. Nhờ vậy, các khu vực dọc sống lưng sẽ được chăm sóc một cách kỹ càng. Cùng với đó, máy được trang bị cảm biến quang học, cho phép tự động tìm, định vị để kích thích đúng chỗ huyệt đạo. Nhờ vậy, các cơ căng cứng và khu vực hay bị nhức sẽ được xoa dịu một cách dễ dàng.

_

_
_Ghế massage toàn thân Inada CIRRUS HCP 708_​
Ngoài ra, các chương trình massage theo từng vùng cụ thể của Inada Cirrus HCP-708 còn có chương trình chăm sóc đặc biệt ở vùng giữa lưng. Khi hoạt động, máy sẽ tác động đến eo và xoa bóp dạ dày bằng cách đấm bóp phần lưng dưới. Và, những người hay nhức mỏi vùng xương chậu thì đã có chương trình massage vùng xương chậu.

*Kết luận: Ghế massage toàn thân loại nào tốt?*
Các sản phẩm ghế massage toàn thân là một thiết bị sẽ tốn một khoản đầu tư không nhỏ. Về cơ bản, tùy theo dòng sản phẩm mà tính năng sẽ khác nhau. Các sản phẩm đắt tiền được trang bị nhiều tính năng hơn các sản phẩm ghế massage giá rẻ. Chính vì vậy khi chọn mua bạn cần tìm hiểu kỹ thông số kỹ thuật của dòng sản phẩm mà mình cân nhắc.

_Nguồn: Truereview_​


----------



## ChauBuiXX (9/9/18)

Cam on ban da chia se thong tin ve ghe massage, minh dang can mua


----------



## thumuaghematxacu (1/7/19)

theo mình các hãng đã bán từ lâu năm ngay từ khi ghế massage đã có mặt trên thị trường là tốt nhất. vd như: Boss, Poogsan, Maxcare v.v....


----------



## khevangxanh (20/11/19)

các bác có thể tham khảo mua ghế massage toàn thân nhật bản tại shop Gia Dụng Việt - Tây Hồ


----------



## Labiang (27/11/19)

Thích 1 cái ghế này lắm mà ko đủ tiền mua


----------



## Thùy Duung (15/6/20)

Ghế massage toàn thân được thiết kế để mô phỏng cánh tay thật của con người khi mát xa.


----------



## Nguyen Huyen (30/11/20)

Mình đã sử dụng ghế massage toàn thân cho gia đình và cảm thấy rất ok. ngoài bài viết của tác giả, mình còn tham khảo bài của Trang Tư Vấn. Các bài viết cũng rất hay ạ.


----------



## Thanh Thanh (26/1/21)

mình dạo này cũng hay đau lưng không biết mua cái ghế này có đắt không nhỉ các chị em


----------



## Hương Smile (7/5/21)

Máy sẽ được trang bị hệ thống cảm biến quang học, giúp tự động phát hiện và định vị chính xác những điểm huyệt, từ đó các động tác massage trị liệu trở nên hiệu quả và giảm đau rõ rệt.


----------

